# This weird black/gray stuff keeps showing up randomly.



## Lieniitte (Jul 19, 2014)

I posted a picture below. It does it randomly. Has been happening for a about a month now, sometimes when in a Facebook game or watching a video on Youtube or somewhere. I didn't bother much with it until my online studies started and often times I can't even watch the video lectures because they look like in the picture attached. 

Thing is, the sound still works, and I can still click on it to pause and play. So it's just the visual part 

Also, when this happens on one tab, it might not happen on others. Just now I had a few Youtube tabs open, and 2 of them did this, one did not. 
For things like Facebook games, it will happen, and I can reload however many times I want and every single game will be like this for the whole evening. Some time later, it's fine again. For games it seems if one goes wrong, then none of them will work. For videos, it isn't always the case. 

Like I said, I didn't mind much, as I don't use those things often, but now it's messing with school so I really need to figure out what is wrong. 

I have tried updating flash and java and all sorts of things, doesn't help. I have not tried another browser, because my school has said that their videos and interactive learning things work best on Chrome and might not even work on other browsers. And, I have no way of knowing if it's the same on other browsers unless I use that other browser for a few days, since it happens very randomly, sometimes a few times a day for a few hours, sometimes a couple times a week and until I reload the page. 

it isn't always just black. sometimes is gray and black, maybe the black makes a large cross and the corners are gray, like the screen was separated into 9 squares and the + is black and corners gray, well, all sorts of random ways but usually is both colors. Or like in this, the white would be gray or something. 
I have a Lenovo computer and the Lenovo Solution Center program says all my Lenovo software is up to date. So I doubt it's a driver problem. I think. 

Thank you to anyone who might know the answer to this!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You say you updated Flash and Java. See if completely uninstalling them then reinstalling them helps.

Try Internet Explorer 11 for a few days to see if it happens in YouTube or other programs.

Also see if a complete reset of Chrome does the trick.


----------



## Lieniitte (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, I will try those things and post back on if it works or not! 
thanks for the reply!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you have an ad blocker installed?


----------

